# Dublin Airport: Early start very long queues at T1 and T2.



## Lauren (21 Mar 2011)

So I travel a fair bit with work which involves a 4.30am start and early flight from Dublin airport. Terminal 1 is always bad for massive queues on a Monday morning. If you need to check luggage in, you could be queuing for half an hour and then another twenty minutes for security. 

This morning I used T2 for the first time. It seemed to be nearly as bad. 10 minutes waiting to 'bag drop' for Aer Lingus and another 15 for security...... Am I just a grumpy Monday morning traveller or is there something fundamentally wrong with how the airport is operated? In particular the security process seems to be REALLY slow....security staff chatting away to each other and not focussing on efficiently processing people through.... Security staff generally indifferent to the point of rudeness...I heard one shout to another this morning 'don't bother trying to talk to her, can't you see she doesn't speak English' in the presence of a confused traveller!


----------



## rustbucket (21 Mar 2011)

Travelled in and out of T2 this week also. Found security etc to be ok but what I did find annoying was the lenght of time it takes to retrieve your bags!

Every other airport I have been to you rarely wait more than 10-15 minutes. Most actually have your bags already spinning around by the time you get to reclaims.

Dublin airport has been notoriosly slow for donkeys years


----------



## micmclo (22 Mar 2011)

I remember walking to the gate to get a Ryanair flight last year

Such a walk I thought I was in Co Meath!


----------



## Ceist Beag (22 Mar 2011)

Compared to some of the London airports I find Dublin to be quite pleasant!


----------



## Chris (22 Mar 2011)

Haven't been to T2 yet, but it doesn't surprise me. I sometimes fly from Cork, and after the new terminal was opened a big deal was made at how quickly it will be for travelers to check in and get through security. While I have found check in to work quite quickly I have found security appalling. The last time I was there, on a quiet Thursday afternoon, there was a Scottish business man in the queue ahead of me. At this stage there were about 50 people in the queue and we had been standing still for 25 minutes. When we eventually got to the front the Scottish guy asked security if there was some alert or other reason for such a delay. No word of a lie, the security woman turned around and said "Mind your own <> business if you don't want trouble".
Once we cleared security I talked to the Scottish guy and wondered if he wanted me to help with making a complaint. He said that in all his traveling he had not been treated so rudely and that he was simply going to vote with his feet. He was a business owner looking to expand and Ireland was one of a couple of countries he was looking at. He said that his decision had been literally made in that instant.


----------



## Deiseblue (22 Mar 2011)

Used T2 for a red eye flight on Sunday 6th March.

Hugely impressed , bag drop and clearing security was a doddle , just as well as we were somewhat late in arriving at the Airport.

Liverpool were playing Utd.  on the same day & as Liverpool fans queued up at the bag screening machine the Security woman was chanting " Rooney , Rooney " - brought a smile to everyone's face particularly given the time of the morning !


----------



## Firefly (22 Mar 2011)

Haven't flown via T2 yet but have gone out from the new one in Cork. It's a big heap of glass with no atmosphere. The old one had a certain charm and I would have preferred if it was just updated/modernised instead. Can't say the old terminal in Dublin had much charm though, anytime I flew to/from there it was alway packed and the low ceilings esp on arrival bugged me. Nowhere near as bad a Heathrow or GDG though.


----------



## horusd (22 Mar 2011)

micmclo said:


> I remember walking to the gate to get a Ryanair flight last year
> 
> Such a walk I thought I was in Co Meath!


 
I think the gate is near Navan. Heathrow is a kip BTW, give me Dublin any time. I like Berlin's Schonfeld and Vienna's Schewat. I think they unload the bags while the aircraft is landing in Vienna the bag pick-up is so quick.


----------



## truthseeker (22 Mar 2011)

Collected OH from Dublin Airport last Friday night, his flight landed 11pm.

After the flight landed there was a massive queue to get through passport control with just 2 staff processing hundreds of people. A number of people in the queue began to loudly complain and were told by a young official that it was nothing to do with him, it was the guards they needed to complain to. As it happened Joe Duffy was in the queue and some people began shouting to him (in a friendly way) to expose the inefficiency on his next show.

After the ardous queue to get through, baggage reclaim was also slow and finally, almost an hour after touchdown the OH walked out through arrivals.

Headed for the carpark and only 2 of the ticket pay machines were in service so more queues and grumpy people.

Finally got to the car and found ourselves in a massive queue of cars in the carpark, there was a guard outside the carpark checking tax and insurance resulting in chaos in the carpark as no one inside could see what was happening and it was taking ages to get out.

Finally - 1 hour and 30 minutes after his flight had landed we managed to exit the airport.


----------



## Purple (22 Mar 2011)

I travel quite a lot for work, not so much this year but over the last few years I would have averaged around 80 flights a year.
Dublin Airport is one of the better airports to get through. If you want queues then go to the USA; 1 hour and 45 minutes to clear security the last time.

I don't think the walk to the new section of T1 is that bad either. It's less than 10 minutes from security.


----------



## Staples (22 Mar 2011)

Chris said:


> Haven't been to T2 yet, but it doesn't surprise me. I sometimes fly from Cork, and after the new terminal was opened a big deal was made at how quickly it will be for travelers to check in and get through security. While I have found check in to work quite quickly I have found security appalling. The last time I was there, on a quiet Thursday afternoon, there was a Scottish business man in the queue ahead of me. At this stage there were about 50 people in the queue and we had been standing still for 25 minutes. When we eventually got to the front the Scottish guy asked security if there was some alert or other reason for such a delay. No word of a lie, the security woman turned around and said "Mind your own f!%$*&# business if you don't want trouble".
> Once we cleared security I talked to the Scottish guy and wondered if he wanted me to help with making a complaint. He said that in all his traveling he had not been treated so rudely and that he was simply going to vote with his feet. He was a business owner looking to expand and Ireland was one of a couple of countries he was looking at. He said that his decision had been literally made in that instant.


 
That's worth raising at a higher level.  You should write to the papaers at least.


----------



## Mpsox (22 Mar 2011)

Travel through T1 once or twice a month and found security much quicker since T2 opened. Certainly it's much faster then City Airport in London which can take up to an hour of an evening to get though at around 5.30. (Although in fairness, they are expanding the area in City). Never found the staff in Dublin to be rude, although I do wonder sometimes how alert they actually are, sometimes there seems to be a bit too much talking going on. Of course, no airport is helped by the behaviour of passengers not emptying their pockets or rowing with staff over bottles


----------



## Staples (22 Mar 2011)

In other airports, they have a system where you remove jackets, coins, shoes etc at remote tables BEFORE joining a single queue to go through one of several scanners.

It means you don't get stuck disproporitonately behind someone searching for an evasive 10 cent coin.


----------



## bullbars (22 Mar 2011)

Do a good bt of travel every year: Found T2 excellent at anytime I've gone through there. You're lucky people had the manners to que, I've been to airports where no que's are enforced, it's a free-for-all - " The harder we push, the quicker we'll get through" mentality.


----------



## JP1234 (22 Mar 2011)

I have generally found Dublin Airport ok, most of the hold ups seem to be caused by people only deciding to empty pockets/remove belts etc as they are walking though the security checks. 

By far the worst I have ever experienced is London Gatwick..just a nightmare from the minute you arrive


----------



## Ancutza (22 Mar 2011)

Dublin is a breeze.  Heathrow is okay. Gatwick is unpleasant but if you are really looking for a dump then London Luton (and I've been thro' it countless times) takes the biscuit.  Didn't like a few airports I've been thro' in Africa or eastern Europe much but I'd rate Luton slightly less well than Tunis.


----------



## Mpsox (23 Mar 2011)

Ancutza said:


> Dublin is a breeze. Heathrow is okay. Gatwick is unpleasant but if you are really looking for a dump then London Luton (and I've been thro' it countless times) takes the biscuit. Didn't like a few airports I've been thro' in Africa or eastern Europe much but I'd rate Luton slightly less well than Tunis.


 
Scary part about Luton Airport is that it's probably the best part of Luton. Don't like it in the summer with all the package holiday brigade but I've found it ok in the winter.

Can't stand East Midlands, no public transport worth talking about, or a taxi rank, just a mini cab office


----------



## SlugBreath (23 Mar 2011)

I cannot understand how an architect can desigh somewhere like the new T2 terminal yet not allow enough room for people to stand comfortably just at the point before you put your bags on the conveyor belt at security. It is almost a carbon copy of the old T1 section. Everyone is squashed in a very small area. 
Also why did someone not put in place a few tables and chairs in the area immediately just after you walk through security so you can put your belt back on, coat back on, collect your bits and pieces etc.
All that space on one side and no space on the other side.

Another thing. You have to walk back to terminal one to get the bus back to the Quickpark car park. Why did they not put the bus park between the two terminals or allow a pick up point?


----------



## emaol (23 Mar 2011)

"Another thing. You have to walk back to terminal one to get the bus back  to the Quickpark car park. Why did they not put the bus park between  the two terminals or allow a pick up point?"

That's all of a 150m walk from the exit of T2 to the bus-stop,isn't it?


----------



## lou2 (23 Mar 2011)

Flew from T2 a week ago. 45 mins in a huge queue to check-in. Not impressed.


----------



## Pique318 (23 Mar 2011)

I hate Dublin airport. It's a cattle mart at the best of times. Aer Lingus are notorious for having very few staff on during the night so early morning flights (incl the one I was on to go get married) were a case of approx 1000 passengers queueing for 2, then 3 and finally 4 desks.
Scurity isn't too bad, but customs can be bad as has been said when they have 1 or 2 Customs/Immigration officers on for the evening.
I'm a much bigger fan of smaller airports. Derry and Belfast Int are the 2 I mostly fly from and the whole "10 mins from entry to gate" thing suits me great.

On the whole though, airports suck. I love the drive/bus to/from the airport and obviously flying is still a chore (esp on long-haul cattle class). 

BUT the actual time spent in the airport, be it queueing to bag-drop/check-in, queueing for security, paying extortionate prices for anything, having to use the loo (Bleugh), waiting for flight, queueing to board, queueing to unboard, queueing for immigration, waiting for bags, queueing for bus....

Jeez, is there a more unpleasant way to start/end a holiday ??


----------



## Firefly (24 Mar 2011)

emaol said:


> That's all of a 150m walk from the exit of T2 to the bus-stop,isn't it?



Considering that 600m was spent on it and they were able to start from scratch you'd expect the bus to be outside the door in fairness.


----------



## horusd (24 Mar 2011)

Pique318 said:


> I hate Dublin airport. It's a cattle mart at the best of times. ...
> 
> On the whole though, airports suck. I love the drive/bus to/from the airport and obviously flying is still a chore (esp on long-haul cattle class).
> 
> ...


 
Last year I decided to holiday at home to avoid all of this. Got in my car, packed it up, and went south to Lsimore, West Cork, Kerry etc. It was so much more pleasant.


----------



## Sunny (24 Mar 2011)

I agree about the hassle of flying. I travel a fair bit with work and find that by the time, holidays come around I can't face airports! As airports go, Dublin is actually one of the better ones despite it's many flaws. Anyone who spent time in a UK, Italian, French or US airport will recognise this! In Europe, I find the best airports to be Zurich and Frankfurt. Singapore and Hong Kong are probably the best airports I have seen.


----------



## Ceist Beag (24 Mar 2011)

Pique318 said:


> Jeez, is there a more unpleasant way to start/end a holiday ??



Agree completely. This year we're taking the ferry - it's a heck of a lot longer but hopefully more enjoyable and relaxed. Hopefully somebody soon will just invent the teleporter so we can bypass all this!


----------



## SlugBreath (24 Mar 2011)

horusd said:


> Last year I decided to holiday at home to avoid all of this. Got in my car, packed it up, and went south to Lsimore, West Cork, Kerry etc. It was so much more pleasant.


 
Yes. But I still need the injection of the €10 Menu Del Dia, sitting in the sun watching the locals going about their business a couple of times a year.


----------



## Chris (24 Mar 2011)

Sunny said:


> I agree about the hassle of flying. I travel a fair bit with work and find that by the time, holidays come around I can't face airports! As airports go, Dublin is actually one of the better ones despite it's many flaws. Anyone who spent time in a UK, Italian, French or US airport will recognise this! In Europe, I find the best airports to be Zurich and Frankfurt. Singapore and Hong Kong are probably the best airports I have seen.



Fully agree on Singapore and Hong Kong, there is such an air of calmness especially in Singapore. But found Frankfurt not so good, maybe just because of its size and where I happened to land at the time; ended up walking miles. One of the most pleasant airports from a staff perspective has been Lisbon. Security staff all had a smile on their face and greeted me with "Good evening sir, please place your bags and coat here. Did you enjoy your stay? Have a nice flight and hope you visit again soon." I was so amazed at this that on my second time in Lisbon I asked the security guy why their general manner towards people was so different than in other airports. He said that passengers were treated as customers and that the friendly approach proved to reduce levels of agitation at security desks. I think a lot can be learned here.


----------



## Firefly (24 Mar 2011)

Chris said:


> I was so amazed at this that on my second time in Lisbon I asked the security guy why their general manner towards people was so different than in other airports. He said that passengers were treated as customers and that the friendly approach proved to reduce levels of agitation at security desks. I think a lot can be learned here.



Interesting...I was only reading "Business Stripped Bare" by Richard Branson yesterday and he introduced this policy for hiring security staff at his V Festival concerts in the UK & Australia for the same reasons.


----------



## horusd (24 Mar 2011)

Chris said:


> ... One of the most pleasant airports from a staff perspective has been* Lisbon.* Security staff all had a smile on their face and greeted me with "Good evening sir, please place your bags and coat here. Did you enjoy your stay? Have a nice flight and hope you visit again soon." I was so amazed at this that on my second time in Lisbon I asked the security guy why their general manner towards people was so different than in other airports. He said that passengers were treated as customers and that the friendly approach proved to reduce levels of agitation at security desks. I think a lot can be learned here.


 

Thanks Chris, just lookin at Lisbon for a short break. Pleasantness at the airport sounds like a joy. I hate the fuss and messin at airports.  It really does put me off going anywhere.


----------



## dereko1969 (24 Mar 2011)

lou2 said:


> Flew from T2 a week ago. 45 mins in a huge queue to check-in. Not impressed.


 
But that's not the DAA's fault is it? That's the airline operator's fault for either not having enough desks to deal with the specific flight or some other complication - where were you flying and who with?


----------



## lou2 (24 Mar 2011)

Flying with Aer Lingus obviously. I'm not blaming the DAA...just stating a point. There were no specific check-in desks for specific flights. All were open to all flights. But it was absolute chaos. They kept having to put the call out for passengers whose flights were closing to move to the top of the queue because the queue was just so long. I was flying with a young baby who was getting extremely restless. Perhaps this was just a bad day as overall I have heard good reports about T2.


----------



## Sunny (24 Mar 2011)

I can't even remember the last flight I checked in for. Do the vast majority of people not use web/kiosk check in?


----------



## dereko1969 (24 Mar 2011)

lou2 said:


> Flying with Aer Lingus obviously.


 
Nothing obvious about it, Etihad and the transatlantic operators use T2 also.


----------



## Chris (25 Mar 2011)

horusd said:


> Thanks Chris, just lookin at Lisbon for a short break. Pleasantness at the airport sounds like a joy. I hate the fuss and messin at airports.  It really does put me off going anywhere.



You won't be disappointed with Lisbon, it's a great place. Let me know if you need some recommendations.


----------



## Lauren (25 Mar 2011)

Lads I think this post is moving off my original point. I'm looking for others to have a moan and complain with me about Dublin airport early on weekday mornings.... It will make me feel better, make me feel like I'm not the only victim..... My only consolation is that at least I'm there because I have paid work to do in the UK


----------

